# Generators at High altitude (Strawberry)



## DallanC

I'm looking for a generator to power an RV up at Strawberry or other high altitude spots. A local dealer I went to told me odds where the 3k watt generator I had my eye on wouldnt power the RV + 13.5k AC at that altitude. He brought his electronics guy over who explained you loose X amount of watts per 1k ft of elevation you go up. They felt a 4k watt is necessary to run everything "anywhere in utah". (he said at +6k elevation a 4k unit is really only putting out 3.2-3.4 kwatts)

Just curious if anyone has experience with generators at altitude... I know AC units pull a huge amount of amps on start up, but never thought 3k watt wouldnt be enough (I know they make "hard start ac kits" for rvs, but I dont want to mess with the wiring in an existing ac). 


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

I have a 3k watt gen and it will not power my 13k ac at any elevation.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

I have a cheap'o champion generator, I am able to power everthing at 9,000 feet on the elk hunt. It is rated a 3500 to 4500 max load. Bad thing is, is that it is noisey. I think they are feeding you one. plus watts are not where it is at. amps are the trick. you need to read the amps used on your equipment. I do feel you need over 3000 watts though. If I had the money I would buy the honda 3500 watt'r, dang thing is 1999.00....ouch.


----------



## DallanC

Yea thanks for the comments. I dug up more info on the AC unit and the amperage draw. I'm leaning towards dual honda EU2000's in parallel. Its a popular enough option that honda now has a special "companion" Eu2000 with the RV30 jack built in.

I was orignally thinking about trying the dual Kipor 2000's in parallel, you can get two of those plus the parallel cable for $1200 which includes a 2 year warrenty... but I'm still not convinced they will have the durability of the hondas (even though they are honda clones).

I've read quite a bit that the "louder" generators are rough on electronics due to a dirtier AC wave. They are more built to run things like power saws, compressers and whatnot at a construction site. The quieter generators use inverter technology which is safer for electronics like computers, microwaves etc.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

I have a Honda EU2000 and have hooked 3 different laptops to it with no problem. Dual EU2000s are very popular. I'm thinking of going that way myself. It's cool, most times I only need 2k and don't want to drag around a large generator.


----------



## KennyC

Typically the only type of generators that have major problems above 3,000 ft. are the diesel. This is caused by reduced air flow. On a gas generator the fuel to air ratio can usually be adjusted. The only problem there is that if you adjust your generator to say run at 5,000 feet and then the following weekend take it down to say willard bay you could destroy your generator without any signs. You will have to remain vigilant on adjusting the mixture. I have a small cheap Champion and I run it at mirror lake with no problems. My suggestion is just stay away from Diesel if you are planning on using it in this state.


----------



## DallanC

Update:

I got a *SMOKING* deal on two Honda EU2000's. Got both gens (in near mint shape), parallel kit, 2 12volt chargers, covers and a 25ft 30AMP extension cord... for only $300 more than a single EU2000i costs new. Lordy I love KSL.com 

Did a test run in the driveway, AC works, Microwave, Fridge, lights, inverter... all working fine at the same time. The generators just purr quietly like typical hondas.


-DallanC


----------



## 71nova

no matter how quiet they are I hope you don't use those suckers at night. I am a dedicated tent sleeper, I put up with one of those all night last year on the deer hunt and woke up with a severe headache. Quiet hours are from 10pm to 6am. I'm not trying to say you do that it's just not cool.


----------



## Huge29

71nova said:


> no matter how quiet they are I hope you don't use those suckers at night. I am a dedicated tent sleeper, I put up with one of those all night last year on the deer hunt and woke up with a severe headache. Quiet hours are from 10pm to 6am. I'm not trying to say you do that it's just not cool.


I agree, there is no point of using a generator for an extended period especially in the fall in the mountains. I see lots of people using them most of the day camping; I can appreciate flipping it on to watch a movie, but at 8,200 feet there is certainly no other need to have it on for 3 hours...


----------



## DallanC

I agree fully. I'm very courtious when it comes to others with things like this... the *only* exception would be something similar to the camping trip from hell many many years ago with my family. 

We did a summer weekend down in Lake Mead back in around '80. The motorhome didnt have AC... and it was over 100 degrees inside at 11pm at night. If I get in that situation again and you are camped next to me, move... cuz I refuse to bake all night inside in that much heat ever again 


-DallanC


----------



## wyoguy

I own a Honda 2000 and would recemend one to anyone very quiet and runs everything on my camper but the a/c. Hooking two would take care of that easily. they are good on fuel and start with one pull.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

I was just up a whitney res last weekend at 9000 feet. I didn't have any problems running my cheapo champion 3500 watt generator.


----------



## Huge29

Well, I just returned from the Gorge with newer trailer and new Honeywell 2,000 generator, the generator ran the A/C, water heater and microwave all one at a time (while still running fridge, brother's fridge and a few lights) at 7,400' elevation. The A/C is the 2007 model Dometic Duo Therm system where the furnace and A/C are all ran from the same wall mounted thermostat. It is said to require less power to operate. I was very impressed that it could do it as I did not really expect it to. Anywho, to do that with a lightweight $450 generator I must say that I am very happy with it.


----------

